# Blood results, a little scared



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I had bloods done last month and progesterone was low showing I hadn't ovulated and prolactin a little elevated.  Has repeat bloods done this month and my GP has just called with the results.  Well mine is off till next week when I see her so another GP gave me my results and I am shaking a little and scared.    My progesterone this month is 16 and my prolactin first cycle was 16.9, this cycle it's over 3000!!!!!    

What does this mean?  She didn't explain just said she was giving me the results till I see my GP next Friday.  I am so scared!! I am worried it means I am ill, no chance to have kids etc.  Can anyone help calm me a little please?


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply gailgegirl.    This was a repeat test.  I had my FH, TSH, LH, Testerone, Prolocatin and Progesterone tested last month and was told all normal apart from Prolactin slightly elevated and progesterone showing I hadn't ovulated so retesting was done for prolactin and progesterone this month.  I ovulated day 14 and went for my bloods late day 20 because day 21 was Good Friday and everywhere was closed till the following Tuesday so was told Thursday be fine.    This month 16.9 for progesterone so told I did ovulate (which I knew I had already this month going on CM etc) but that it wasn't high levels.  Prolactin should be no more than 20!  Mine was in the 3000s so very elevated.        I guess I'm confused why last month when I didn't ovulate my prolactin only slightly elevated yet the month I do ovulate my prolactin rockets up?


----------

